# Coal-burning coaster of 1898



## Kyanite (Nov 28, 2018)

Good evening, All

I am new to the site and am hoping that some of the many members may be able to help me.
I am researching a particular steam-coaster, registered in Glasgow and operating in the late 19th century; she was coal-fired and had an engine size of 45hp.
Would anyone be able to tell me how much coal such an engine would burn in an hour, assuming that her cruising speed would have been 8-9 knots?
Many thanks, in advance,
Kyanite


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

interesting! coal burning? at college studying as an eng cadet, part of the science/heat engine tutorials in the early 60's was the combustion of coal in a boiler? the different grades/calorific values and the 'clinker output' was it clean or 'sticky-claggy and did one have to continually rake the fire to allow the coal to burn efficiently? So 1898 was not all and dead in the 60's. I only served on HP water tube boilers oil fired, and never on a coal burner, so I cannot help, only pass a comment or two?
The seagoing engineers who started off in the railway companies, may be of more help, as their steam loco's where built and designed for specific coals to be consumed. (coking coals/anthracite/steaming coals, and etc?)


----------



## Kyanite (Nov 28, 2018)

Dear David
Thank you for taking the time to reply.
I have just found out that in Dartmouth, close to me, is the ps Kingswear Castle, a coal-fired paddle steamer, built in 1905 and still operating on the Dart River, so I will be giving them a visit.
Best wishes and thanks for your advice.
K


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Interestingly I served for a very short spell in the 1950's on a coalfired coaster built in 1898. However, she would have had a bigger engine and was registered in Belfast. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Kyanite (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, Duquesa.
If I find out anything I will go public!


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

It would be difficult to say, depending on: hull characteristics, type of engine, type of boiler, quality of coal, efficiency of stoking, displacement ie whether loaded etc. Economy measures were usual - employment of tidal streams and fore and aft sails rigged from masts and derrick booms. The '45 HP' you quote sounds like 'nominal horsepower' whereas coal consumption was usually quoted 'per indicated horsepower per hour' . Compound engines consumed c 2.5 lb of coal per ihp per hour and a coaster engine might be rated perhaps 400-500 ihp. There might be specific information for the particular coaster you are researching in archive material.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

2.83 lbs/drawbar HP Hour was at the very good end of normal for railway locomotives at that time. Many were closer to 4.5 lb/dbHPHr Some even higher.

Professor W A Tuplin (1902-1975) in his book, "Great Western Steam" quotes a figure of 2.83 lb/dbh-Hr for 4074 Caldicott Castle. This figure was taken from a paper presented to the 1924 World Power Conference by C.B. Collet, Chief Mechanical Engineer of the Great Western Railway.

Does this translate to a figure for a 45 HP marine engine?
There is a size discrepancy, a Castle class could develop well over 1,000 dbh, there is a possibility that the ship has a vacuum condenser which will improve the efficiency. 

My estimate would be between 135 lb/hr and 300 lb/hr.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

C.B. Collet, Chief Mechanical Engineer of the Great Western Railway, reported at the 1924 World Power Conference a figure of 2.83 lb/dhp-Hr (dhp = Drawbar horse power) This was exceptionally low.

So for a 45 HP engine I would expect the coal consumption to be between 135 and 300 lb/hr


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Duquesne . Would the coaster you refer to have been called the Helen Craig owned by Hugh Craig &Co . She ran between Belfast Preston with general cargo "? .
Alex C .


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Somerton said:


> Duquesne . Would the coaster you refer to have been called the Helen Craig owned by Hugh Craig &Co . She ran between Belfast Preston with general cargo "? .
> Alex C .


She did indeed, for many years. Her master spent almost his entire seagoing career on her. However, that was not the one. It was the "Ballybeg".


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

She was built as the Balmarino. Became Ballybeg in the early fifties and was broken up I think about '57/58. I guess I was on her around '55/56. Memory falters sometimes. I think she ran guns for the IRA around 1920/22 but I'm not sure of the detail. Somewhere there is a written account. I'll see if I can hunt up a picture.


----------



## Kyanite (Nov 28, 2018)

To Victor and eddyw, very many thanks for our replies and suggestions. Asa non-mechanical person, I struggle with the answers, information and abbreviations but I really appreciate you taking the time to thinkl about the question and reply.
I shall persevere!!!
Kyanite


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Kyanite, some info on "Balmarino"/"Ballybeg" here. 
http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=184#v

This source quotes the Registered Horsepower as 80. This is also given in Lloyd's Register entries for the ship. Its not clear if this was the same as "Nominal horsepower" There is an article in wikipedia on the different definitions. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horsepower#Nominal_(or_rated)_horsepower
The engines were built by Muir & Houston of Glasgow which might be another lead.
Regards


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting!. 9kts., that is a real laugh.!!


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Duquesa , yes I remember the Ballybeg , and the Kelly coasters before they were all given Bally names . In 1957 I was in the steam tug Meadow . I left her in late December 1957 to go deep sea . I finished up with Port Line of London . I spent some time with them . A great company with lovely ships . Many happy memories .
Alex C .


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

eddyw said:


> Hello Kyanite, some info on "Balmarino"/"Ballybeg" here.
> http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=184#v
> 
> This source quotes the Registered Horsepower as 80. This is also given in Lloyd's Register entries for the ship. Its not clear if this was the same as "Nominal horsepower" There is an article in wikipedia on the different definitions.
> ...


Thanks for posting those pictures. I now have a mental image of me on deck there, totally black with coal dust, slinging hatch boards. Only a teenager. There were times then when I wished I was somewhere else but how glad I am a/. that I did serve on those vessels and b/. that I stuck it out.


----------

